# Printing time for light And Dark T-shirts



## Speedcop (Nov 4, 2015)

Dear T-shirt forum guys,

I have a question in respect of the correct heat and time and pressure of the Shirts.

What is the correct Heat ,Time and Pressure to print the T-Shirts,light and Dark to? I using a unbranded inkjet iron on transfer for all my inkjet t-shirt printing. This paper I use ,Can I use a heat press also at 200 Degree's. Is 20 seconds enough at medium or high pressure on light /white color and Black t,-shirts
at this heat? 

Finally, To cover The image on the tshirt ,is it a must to put a peace of teflon sheet on the transfer for light /white t-shirts aswell as it is with back/dark colors. 
My Clampshell Heat press has a peace of Teflon sheet over it's element already. Can I use any non stick baking paper aswell in steady of the greaseproof silicone paper.? 
In the case of the light colors were the backing paper must peel off, is it neccessary to re-press the t-shirt with the silicone paper? if yes,for how long? 

hope that you can help me with answers on all my printing issues of T-shirts.

Yours
Werner Kemp


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You generally can't use the same transfer paper for both light and dark garments.

Figuring out, without testing, time/temperature is your guess as good as ours. 

Where did you buy the paper? Why can't you contact them for instructions?


----------

